
Strangely fascinating live streams of MacBook motherboard repairs - eyeareque
https://www.youtube.com/user/rossmanngroup
======
eyeareque
I've been watching his recordings for the past week or so, it is extremely
interesting to see how component level motherboard repairs are done. This
YouTube channel gives behind the scenes info on how he troubleshoosts and
ultimately fixes nonworking MacBook motherboards. It's surprisingly
entertaining.

